# boat registration lookup



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

is there a website where you can lookup hull numbers to see who its registered to?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont think so,Get a local LEO to look it up for you...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FAQ's from: http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#8

*When a vessel has been sold to a purchaser and the owner is no longer available to provide proof of ownership, how do I, as the purchaser, get owner information in order to contact the titled owner to obtain the certificate of title or an executed bill of sale?



Notify your local tax collector or license plate agency in writing stating the existing problem and furnish the Florida registration number of the vessel. The local tax collector or license plate agency will provide the name and address of the titled owner with the necessary instructions for transferring the ownership of the vessel.



Back



What should the purchaser of a vessel do if the titled owner does not assist in obtaining the certificate of title or an executed bill of sale?



A Florida court order would be required to issue a certificate of title in the purchaser?s name.*



You can also request the info via mail here: http://www.flhsmv.gov/data/past.html


----------

